# Swirls



## DunnersTT (Jul 3, 2008)

I've got some light swirls in my paintwork, I'm guessing from the previous owner's trips to supermarket car washes and any advice on how to get them out would be much appreciated?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wash 
claybar
wash
dry
polish (to get your swirls out)
wax or sealant


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You will find removing swirls very very hard with out a good orbital polisher Audi paint work is very hard


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

As Yellow TT has stated removing swirls via hard is near on impossible.
You could invest in a detailer to come and remove the swirls and then leave you to apply the LSP (last step products) to cut down costs.

Robbie


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

or go down the AG super resin polish route which when layered, has given some degree of hiding swirls due to the fillers. Seal with a wax.
Results will not last though.
Just a thought, at £6.99 a bottle, well worth a go for a quick fix.

Si


----------



## DunnersTT (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks I've tried the AG polish but you're right they still seem to come back

Bit wary of using an orbital polisher never used one before and don't want to damage the paint work even more! :?

Anyone know a good detailer in Essex? How much would I be looking at paying?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Where abouts in Essex are you based?


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about damaging your paint with an orbital. I got a Porter Cable a few years ago and haven't looked back. A rotary polisher is a different kettle of fish though. You need to know what you're doing with one of those.


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

I second the porter cable idea, it's a bit of an investment but worth it if you regularly clean your car and are prepared to put the effort in. You can see the results (not that drastic in my case) below, the boot has been done but the back 1/4 panel hasn't....


----------



## DunnersTT (Jul 3, 2008)

NickP said:


> Where abouts in Essex are you based?


I'm in Colchester, so it just about makes it Essex 

Stevett i like the results in your pics the swirls i've got are not dissimilar to the ones on your 1/4 panel did it take a while for them to come out?

How much is a Porter Cable? And is it idiot proof? :? i'm think i might give it a go with one of these or something similar


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Expensive,
I have just bought a silverline instead, got great reviews on detailing world, £20 well spent to learn with

Si


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Dunners,
You definately need a machine,and i would reccomend the Meguiars G220.Its a dual action machine,which means it doesnt just spin in a circle like a rotary,therefore drastically reducing the chances of damaging your paintwork.Its spinning point is set as an eccentric,which means it spins round in the figure "8".You have to be doing something really silly to do any damage with this machine.This will rid your paint of swirls in an instant with the correct polish.Ive had mine 12 months now,and i honestly would not be without it,i dont know how i managed before.You will not look back.I use Polished Bliss for all my needs,and they will answer all your questions,no matter how simple.Good luck mate,regards, SIMON.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

DunnersTT said:


> NickP said:
> 
> 
> > Where abouts in Essex are you based?
> ...


Hi Dunners - I'm in Colchester too - I have both a PC and Rotary and the full Menz range- welcome to come round and have a test if you want


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

the best thing i bought was my megs g220 8)
also made a bit of coin out of it doin mates cars


----------



## Welsh Auditor (Jan 30, 2008)

So what products do you recommend?


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

heres what i got

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/meguiars- ... e-pads.php

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/menzerna- ... -litre.php

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/menzerna- ... -litre.php

followed up with

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/collinite ... ng-kit.php

seems to have done the trick we mine 




































and the paintwork on my old corrado 8)


----------



## DunnersTT (Jul 3, 2008)

So its a Porter Cable or a G220 any others that you would recomend?

How do these compare against each other?

As for products i've been looking at getting some Dodo Juice pre wax and wax any one used this stuff?

I found a sampler kit on here 
http://www.autoshinecarcare.com/category_s/36.htm


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

The new Kestrel has been getting good reviews and it well priced -

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-machines/kestrel-das-6-dual-action-polisher/cat_71.html


----------



## J70RWB (Jun 1, 2008)

Megs polisher, don't mess around by hand. Buy one today.


----------

